# I have finally become a WorldMark Club member.



## DrKhyron (Jun 30, 2018)

It has taken several months, but i finally have my WorldMark membership number and have my login to the website. I am excited to start booking, but the "banked" points that were part of the transfer do not appear in my account. I have double checked the transfer contract and I see the correct amount in the Accumulated Unused Vacation Credits line.

Is it normal for "banked" points to take some time to show up after a transfer?
It there some additional step I need to take to have these points show up online?

I have contacted the broker, but wanted to know if anyone has seen this happen also.

PS. I'm not surprised, but I had to laugh that the first notification that I received from WorldMark that the transfer was complete was a bill for the next quarter's dues. I also received this 2 days before the due date. Sigh... Now I'm wondering which will show up first, my next quarter's bill or a welcome package.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2018)

Congratulations on your WM purchase.  It can be a hassle, but in the end, it's worth it.  My Welcome Packet took more than two months to arrive, and even then, there was only one page with any personal information on it.  The rest of the pages could have been sent anytime.  There was nothing in the packet I didn't already know, so it was a non-starter for me.  By the time you get yours, i'm sure you'll be in the same situation.  And yes - they're mighty fast on the billing part.  When my purchase closed last January, I not only got a bill right away, but I also saw that I owed $8 in past due fees from several years ago that had gone unpaid by the previous owner.  (They wrote that part off, so I didn't have to pay it.)

As to your account not showing credits you were to receive:  The website can initially be a day or so behind, but after that, it tends to be pretty accurate.  If you're logged in, and have gone to the Your Account screen, and it doesn't show anything in the Current Balance, then it doesn't sound like things are loaded yet.  Does it show anything in the Available To Borrow pane?  If not, and all you see are zeroes, try checking the View/Cancel Reservations link below that.  It should show how the credits have been used on that account.  Did your Anniversary Date go by while you were waiting for things to close?  If there were credits that hit the two-year usage window, they may have expired while you were waiting for things to close.  it's also possible credits were transferred out to another account, or were somehow used, when they shouldn't have been.  You can call WM and ask them if they can see anything.  They're pretty helpful folks.  At minimum, you're owed an explanation from your seller.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## DrKhyron (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

My broker is awesome and also quickly replied that the transfer is not 100% done and that the banked points will be transferred soon. I've waited this long, I can wait a little while longer.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2018)

DrKhyron said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My broker is awesome and also quickly replied that the transfer is not 100% done and that the banked points will be transferred soon. I've waited this long, I can wait a little while longer.



Well, there you go.  Hope it all comes about as expected!  When my account finally loaded, I ended up with 12000 additional credits I wasn't expecting.  In addition to This Year and Next Year, I also got Last Year's credits.  Woohoo!

Dave


----------

